# Looking for Sub work in NOVA



## FFX VA plow (Dec 5, 2016)

hello- I'm new to this forum. I'm interested in plowing this winter for VDOT or any other plow work in Northern VA. I would appreciate any help in getting my shoe in the door
Thanks
Randy


----------



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

FFX VA plow said:


> hello- I'm new to this forum. I'm interested in plowing this winter for VDOT or any other plow work in Northern VA. I would appreciate any help in getting my shoe in the door
> Thanks
> Randy


did you find work


----------

